# Akron Smoker



## dallasmoyer (Jan 2, 2016)

After several failed attempts to buy a smoker, my wife bought me one for Christmas...a Masterbuilt GS30D 2-door propane smoker. 

Had some family over today and threw in a 7-pound chicken, no brine and a nice rub (plus butter on the breasts) over some Apple wood. 

For a first run, it turned out great. 

I've read some of the minor mods done to this smoker and plan to put a gasket on the doors and go the disposable drip pan route. 

After spending an hour or so on here last night and some time this morning, I have a million and one ideas for what's going to be a lot of dinners in the near future. 

Here's to hoping my wife doesn't get tired of smoked "everything" for dinner.


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.  Yup... You'll find lots of information and inspiration !!


----------



## gary s (Jan 5, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a nice but chilly day in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

